# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  beth

## chance

where does sarah lou keep her kid? she was in the pub tonight whilst gail was at home but no sign of beth,ive noticed before that both can be in the pub at the same time but wheres the child?

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol, i've noticed this too   :Ponder:

----------


## Becksfanz

Sarah Lou dont care about Beth

----------


## CrazyLea

nope. poor bethany. shes never with her.

----------


## Jada-GDR

awww poor beth  :Sad:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

ive noticed this but sometimes they do say that shes with david

----------


## LostVoodoo

> ive noticed this but sometimes they do say that shes with david


well i'm sure she feels REALLY safe then!   :Lol:

----------


## Siobhan

how old is she?  6? and david is at home with her... doesn't audrey sometimes babysit?

----------


## Rain_

Maybe they have a secret member of the family that they keep in a closet just for babysitting

----------


## Siobhan

> Maybe they have a secret member of the family that they keep in a closet just for babysitting


or they use the same babysitter that Little mo has for freddie in EE

----------


## willsmummy

At least you see Tracy asking her family to babysit!

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

i no she ask them nearly every night

----------


## LostVoodoo

with Tracey it is part of the storyline that she is always dumping her kid on others, with Sarah they just can't be bothered writing Beth in these days.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> with Tracey it is part of the storyline that she is always dumping her kid on others, with Sarah they just can't be bothered writing Beth in these days.



It's a shame really.

----------


## Kim

> how old is she?  6? and david is at home with her... doesn't audrey sometimes babysit?


She's 5.

----------


## shannisrules

well its not such a big storyline to have beth in it all the time with sarah asking her family to babysit for her all the time but it is for tracy's storyline

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Maybe Beth is off, playing her tapes?

----------


## willsmummy

> Maybe Beth is off, playing her tapes?


  :Rotfl:  I wonder if Amy will be doing so in years to came!!!!!!

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Maybe Beth is off, playing her tapes?


  :Rotfl:

----------


## angelle

you don't see much of any of the children in coro do you

----------


## lollymay

thats because theres not that many

----------


## angelle

i've not seen josh for a while now either

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I think he went with Ashley to work recently and Fred mistook Josh for a beef joint while slicing up the livestock.  Fred realised too late, and Ashley's poor sight meant he couldn't avert a tragedy: "I say Ashley this chop's a bit lean I say this chop's a bit lean.  Oh dear I chopped t'end off Josh."    :EEK!:

----------


## Katy

lol.

i bet all the kids are locked away in a secret closet somewhere, or Bethany is somewher learning hopw to speak.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> you don't see much of any of the children in coro do you


You don't really.

----------


## Angeltigger

she must be with granny- when you see gail than beth must be upstairs, sarah brother could be looking after her

----------


## lollymay

she was on the other day for a little bit

----------


## littlemo

> i've not seen josh for a while now either


We don't tend to see Ashley and Claire in the night though do we?! Claire's usually in the taxi office, and Ashley's at work or sometimes in the pub at lunch time. I think Josh goes to nursery in the day time.

----------


## Abbie

> We don't tend to see Ashley and Claire in the night though do we?! Claire's usually in the taxi office, and Ashley's at work or sometimes in the pub at lunch time. I think Josh goes to nursery in the day time.


i know we never see them three

----------


## Katy

what an appearence of Bethany tonight she went to sit at the table, AND we even had a reference to her when sarah and Gail were in the pub.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well now eileen has started babysitting for her. how realistic is that?

----------


## angelle

it's not gail would never allow it

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I think Eileen's only doing it to keep Jason on side, after they fell out due to the presense of S-L Platter-Slapper.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

well eileen is doing it now but in the next few weeks jason makes a big proposal but not sure who its to i think it will be violet cos i like her and sarah was a rebound thing

----------


## Siobhan

> you don't see much of any of the children in coro do you


You can't expect a child to do as much work as the rest that is why you never see children much unless they are involved in a big story line...

----------


## Angeltigger

yeah as children are only might to work a certain amount of hours

----------

